
Specialising Dynamic Techniques for Implementing The Ruby Programming Language - jcla1
http://chrisseaton.com/phd/
======
iheartmemcache
I end up reading a few theses a year, I'm already 40 pages in. Congratulations
for not only completing what must have been a rigorous course at one of the
finest institutions in the world, but also having what seems to be a very high
quality product of half a decade of work. If Guy Steele is still working on
Fortress and he's in the same location as you, you should definitely float on
over and have a chat. Then head out to Cambridge to work at MSR ;)

------
rubyfan
I've been excited about this for a while, any word when this becomes part of
the default in jruby?

~~~
chrisseaton
It's available in 9.0.4.0 today, but I wouldn't advise using it yet. We hope
to be running Rails in 2016 though.

~~~
MrBra
My words are not enough to express how grateful I am as a Ruby user to you and
your work! Amazing results! Hats off and may you have a bright career.

What I wanted to ask is, excluding Rails and big projects which understandably
aren't the target yet, is 9.0.4.0 already theoretically able to achieve the
said "up to an an order of magnitude" speed increase?

Again, thanks! This will be probably contemplated among the most important
milestones ever in the Ruby language history!

~~~
chrisseaton
Across the 63 benchmarks we track we are on average over 30x faster than MRI,
over 22x faster than JRuby, over 30x faster than Rubinius, and over 16x faster
than Topaz (Ruby using PyPy).

These are our benchmarks - some classic VM research benchmarks and some
kernels from real Ruby applications (like Chunky PNG and PSD.rb) - you may
care about different benchmarks and want to measure in a different way to us
etc etc etc

[http://jruby.org/bench9000/](http://jruby.org/bench9000/)

------
yxhuvud
Chris: what happens now? Will you continue the work or go to something else?

~~~
chrisseaton
I'm continuing the project full-time at Oracle Labs, where the project started
as an internship. I'm leading a small team working on it now, and we hope to
be running Rails by the end of 2016.

